

Using ES6 with npm today - jallardice
http://mammal.io/articles/using-es6-today/

======
latchkey
Wow, I wish this had been posted a few days ago when I was going through the
same bewilderment. There doesn't seem to be very many ES6 projects on npm, so
examples are few and it took a bit of trial and error to get it right. I
basically ended up with a very similar set of code for my project...
[https://github.com/lookfirst/gulp-
helpers/](https://github.com/lookfirst/gulp-helpers/)

------
arcatek
The last part is missing : how should non-ES6 Node scripts require the ES6
components ?

~~~
usagimaru
The transpilers will compile the module into an object you can require
normally. The default export is under { "default": ... } and the other
exported properties are under their exported names.

The real fun part is going the other direction: using non-ES6 modules inside
ES6 code. Using 6to5ify (now babelify), I had the issue that I couldn't access
the `exports` variable, only properties on it.

~~~
jallardice
I've not had any problems with importing non-ES6 modules into ES6 code. To use
Express for example you can simply do `import express from 'express'`. If you
only need access to one or two properties of the exported object you can use
the destructuring syntax to just get references to them: `import { hash,
compare } from 'bcrypt'`

